# Me and my husband are both living with our parents because of financial troubles!



## Confusedin2010 (Jan 10, 2010)

My husband and I have been married a year and a half and the majority of that has been nothing but arguements and fights! I know they say that the first year of marriage is the most difficult but when do you see the light at the end of the tunnel? Our main problem? MONEY! I am the breadwinner in the family but I have decided to go back to school! I thought that my husband was going to help a little more financially to help support us! I guess not. Now I have to quit school to make the money again! Mine you I still work part time so its not like I'm not working at all to help. I have always been the one to come to the rescue for everything. I don't even feel like I know myself anymore. I can't even pursue one of my goals because I feel like he isn't going to back me up. I have a lot of resentment towards him because I feel like he isn't man enough to take care of his family! He wouldn't even get a part-time job to help out with the bills. We are both now living with our parents because our on car is broken and again I have to be the one to get us out of the funk! What kind of man will have his wife and children live in a different place than him because he won't do what he needs to to get things straight? I just don't understand! I think I want to divorce. I don't even like who I am when I'm with him! HELP!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

So, he's not working at all? Is there medical issues? Does he have any reason at all for not working (besides the economy)? What does he do all day long?

How was you relationship before marriage? Was any of this financial issues obvious before you tied the knot? What do your parents think and how old are your children?

This does not sound so good for you. Take it easy and breathe. Think clearly about your situation and how you will keep your family afloat. I understand that he's not being a man here, but set up yourself for no so that there's minimal damage done.

Can his father or your father have a serious man-to-man talk with him?


----------

